# Angraecum didieri



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 15, 2012)

I've never owned this plant but did just receive a half dozen of them from a wholesaler to resell at out orchid sale in a month. They arrived with what I'm sure are multiple buds. The number of buds range from 2 all the way up to 4, with most of them having 3 or 4. Can this really be? I'm almost positive they are not the start of roots. Any info. would be appreciated.


----------



## koshki (Feb 15, 2012)

I've had my first didieri for about 2 years now. The first year, it had one bud that eventually opened. Now, it's got at least three and possibly four...in various stages of development.

My observation so far is that new buds will sometimes develop from the same spot as previous buds...and that sometimes roots will grow from that spot, and sometimes, both! Oh, and sometimes basal growths.

The thing is....they take a ridiculously long time to go from bud to bloom! I mean months and months.

But so worthwhile!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 15, 2012)

One of my dideri plants is in spike now. "Tis the season...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2012)

Photos please.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 18, 2012)

Bob, here a pic of a plant I got from Popow in dec. with these 2 spike-like 'forms' ! But those did not grow within the last 3 months ?  ! The white worms are roots!! (ok, not the tag in the back/right)! Jean


----------



## Marc (Feb 18, 2012)

I hope for you that the plant is waiting for spring to start Jean.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the photo Jean. That is exactly like mine look like. Four have 3 bud and two has 4. The one that I thought had only 2 buds had one on the other side. Donna likes them so I'm keeping one of the ones with the 4 buds.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2012)

NIce. Where are you going to sell them?


----------



## koshki (Feb 18, 2012)

Caution: patience required! I bought a didieri last February that had a bud that size, and it didn't actually bloom until September/October!

But as I said before, oh so worthwhile!

PS, that may or may not be another bud down by the back root. Or it could be a basal growth.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 18, 2012)

Looks just like mine, also.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 19, 2012)

koshki said:


> Caution:* patience required!* I bought a didieri last February that had a bud that size, and it didn't actually bloom until September/October!
> 
> But as I said before, oh so worthwhile!
> 
> PS, that may or may not be another bud down by the back root. Or it could be a basal growth.



Ok!! Thanks a lot Katherine !!!! Jean


----------

